# TTForum Fantasy Football League.



## Earni (Aug 23, 2009)

Ok its 1 month today that the season kicks off!

i know there was a league last year so i'm not gonna start another, just waiting on whoever started it last year to click 'renew league' this is more just a reminder for newer members to get their teams together.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

117690-35796 There you go.


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

wallsendmag said:


> 117690-35796 There you go.


good man was just going to ask you about it...

If I look at your team is it going to be solely black and white or you got some mackem's in there to spice it up?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

jammyd said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > 117690-35796 There you go.
> ...


I don't have any of our players in , at the minute . Just did an autofill to get it up and running quickly will have a look next week when life is less hectic.


----------



## Ancien-TT (Sep 22, 2007)

wallsendmag said:


> 117690-35796 There you go.


I assume that is a code to enter. Have googled "Fantasy League Football" but have to register before you can do anything.

So, never having taken part before, how do we go about it. Straightforward?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

That is the TT forum league code sign up HERE
Dead simple


----------



## Ancien-TT (Sep 22, 2007)

Cheers. Will have a look at it.


----------



## alexasTT (Jan 19, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> jammyd said:
> 
> 
> > wallsendmag said:
> ...


Hope your going to do better than last season :-*


----------



## Earni (Aug 23, 2009)

wallsendmag said:


> 117690-35796 There you go.


cheers fella!


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

OK Bump on this  

My team is in. bring it on 

Paul


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2010)

i'm in


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

I'm in 3 other leagues, so I've added myself to this one as well.

TBH I know bugger all about the Prem' League, so I'm not expecting much! :lol:


----------



## Jen-TT (Feb 2, 2009)

just joined


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Just joined with a scratch team but did it on my phone so am unsure if I'm in the TT league or not.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

Just joined up, cannae wait


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

OK.

I'm in.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

And Me Inta Macars


----------



## TheMetalMan0 (Jun 30, 2009)

I'm in  Should be a good league there's quite a few people in it!


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Hopefully like Liverpool, I will not fade just before Christmas


----------



## Guzi (Jun 13, 2010)

I've joined aswell


----------



## jiggyjaggy (May 27, 2004)

Im in JiggyJaggy XI


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Good Start for me


----------



## jiggyjaggy (May 27, 2004)

Anyone with Chelsea players in their team will be off to a flyer! Especially Drogba


----------



## alexasTT (Jan 19, 2005)

who's winning :roll: if only i put bent in my starting 11


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Not very good start for me, down towards the bottom. Joe Cole fecked me up, lol, glad Drogba saved me some pride and got 90% of my points count for the week :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guzi (Jun 13, 2010)

I was quite annoyed. I had drogba and malouda in at first then dropped them as Drogba was classed as doubtful and so i put in rooney and gerrard, im gunna play a wild card already in week two i think even though i got adecent 50 points.


----------



## uzzieman (Dec 14, 2009)

Joined in on this albeit a week late, 63 from yesterday's games though so not too bad.

Anyone see the footie this week? 6 nils from Arsenal, Chelsea and (shock) Newcastle!

Did not expect a Theo Walcott Hat Trick!

Kinda pissed that Fabregas still being rested and Lampard not doing much .. but early days ... D

I don't really fully understand how this one works, the subs only get points if you field them? or do they replace a non starter or..?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

uzzieman said:


> Joined in on this albeit a week late, 63 from yesterday's games though so not too bad.
> 
> Anyone see the footie this week? 6 nils from Arsenal, Chelsea and (shock) Newcastle!
> 
> ...


I saw the Newcastle match was a shock even to me.


----------



## uzzieman (Dec 14, 2009)

I had Nolan in a different league so was happy to get 2 goals from him. I was expecting villa to hand out some pain though!


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

i dropped Andy Carroll this weekend and he goes and scores a hat-trick...whats that all about? :lol:


----------



## alexasTT (Jan 19, 2005)

couple of goals from milner will be good :wink:


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Can we do transfers as I seem to have picked a team of sick notes :roll: :roll:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

dzTT said:


> i dropped Andy Carroll this weekend and he goes and scores a hat-trick...whats that all about? :lol:


Get him back he was stunning


----------



## TheMetalMan0 (Jun 30, 2009)

uzzieman said:


> I don't really fully understand how this one works, the subs only get points if you field them? or do they replace a non starter or..?


The subs will get you points if in the starting eleven yes, so if you know someone will not be playing that week you can take them out and replace with one of your subs. This has to be done before the start of the 'gameweek', so you can't see that one of your players has had a shi**er and put one of your subs in his place for that scoring week. If you have someone who doesn't play in the game week then a sub will be put in to replace him and you will get the points for that sub.


----------



## TheMetalMan0 (Jun 30, 2009)

robokn said:


> Can we do transfers as I seem to have picked a team of sick notes :roll: :roll:


 :lol: Yup you should of got a free transfer for each game week, so you should have 2. Each additional sub will cost you 4 points. Or you can play your wildcard which gives you unlimited subs for the gameweek. You get 2 of these for the whole season. One to use when you want and one that will come into play during the January transfer window.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I think we should stop now


----------



## uzzieman (Dec 14, 2009)

Just checking in if any active interest in this still P
I only joined in Game Week 2 but am sloooowly creeping up the ranks 

This weekends footy was kinda stagnant on the points front though!


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

Darren bent grabbed me 26 points today


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

wul said:


> Darren bent grabbed me 26 points today


SMB


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Best week end so far for my cripples


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Im just doing pants! :x


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

They dont give out the prizes in September boys, plenty of games left yet


----------



## devildarky2003 (May 19, 2008)

At last i am top 

Knightriders


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Redscouse said:


> Im just doing pants! :x


You are a Liverpool fan though :wink:


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

im too near the bottom for my liking  :lol:


----------



## TheMetalMan0 (Jun 30, 2009)

Making my way up, in 4th at the moment. Think I was about 15th in the first week


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I've only just remembered about this and logged in to see that half my players have been sold or are injured.

Made some transfers, but I'm not expecting big things.


----------



## alexasTT (Jan 19, 2005)

think i peaked to early :lol:


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Final week today - so who's going to win it? It's close at the top...! 8)


----------



## Guzi (Jun 13, 2010)

I WON !!!   

Have i won owt ?? :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

dg74 said:


> I WON !!!
> 
> Have i won owt ?? :lol:


yes the league :wink:


----------



## Guzi (Jun 13, 2010)

typical, when i play stuff for money i never win!


----------



## TheMetalMan0 (Jun 30, 2009)

dg74 said:


> typical, when i play stuff for money i never win!


 :lol: Well done mate. I'm happy with a respectable 5th.


----------

